

Headless browser testing in NodeJS with Selenium and Xvfb - jhartikainen
http://codeutopia.net/blog/2013/07/13/headless-chromefirefox-testing-in-nodejs-with-selenium-and-xvfb/

======
diggan
Both Selenium and PhantomJS implements Webdriver which means that whatever you
are using for testing with Selenium, you can instead start PhantomJS with
--webdriver=4444 and use PhantomJS instead.

~~~
jhartikainen
That is true, I'll add a note about it

